# Rutsche beim Teten auf dem Sattel nach hinten....



## hepenzep (31. Juli 2010)

Hi,
habe sein Montag mein Transalp Stoker Limited III  bekommen und konnte es aber erst heute in Betrieb nehmen weil die Pedale vergessen worden sind  

Nun gut! Das kann jedem mal passieren! 

Nun zu meinem eigentlichen Problem!
Wenn ich in die Pedale trete (jetzt habe ich ja welche) , hab ich das Gefühl das mein Hinter weiter nach hinten zu rutschen so zusagen über den Sattel hinaus. Kann es sein das der Abstand zwischen Lenkrad und Sattel zu klein ist? Der Rahmen ist ein 19 meine Schrittlänge 84cm, die Armlänge 61cm und die Körpergröße ist 178 cm. Eigentlich ist der Rahmen so wie sein sollte. Und trotzdem rutscht man auf dem Teil (Sattel) hin und her, das es wirklich keine Freude macht. Ich persönlich mag es mehr gestreckt auf einem MTB hier hab ich das Gefühl zu aufrecht zu sitzen. 

Was meint Ihr? Kann ich mich Irren oder liegt es vielleicht am Sattel selber (Selle Italia SLR XP)? Dieser ist schon auf max. zurückgestellt



Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Lothar


----------



## -Cobra- (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo hepenzep, gratuliere dir zum Transalp

Von deinen Kenndaten die sich mit meinen decken(178cm groß,Schrittlänge 86cm)
sollte 19" genau richtig sein.
Deine Haltungsvorlieben ob jetzt eher Racelastig oder Tourenorientiert werden 
über Vorbaulänge und Lenkerform bestimmt.

Was deine Satteleinstellung angeht würde ich mal dies hier durchlesen:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=561

Bei Waagerechten Pedalen sollte die kleine Delle unter deiner Kniescheibe genau mit der Pedalachse im Lot liegen.Und somit ergibt sich automatisch der Abstand Lenker zum Sattel.
Habe mal  eine Faustregel gelesen: Ellenbogen an die Sattelspitze halten und den Unterarm mit gestreckten Fingern Richtung Lenker, dann sollten noch zwischen 2 und 5 cm luft sein. Je nach Haltung halt.


Und es bedarf auch beim Sattel eine kleine Einfahrphase um ein Urteil zu fällen.

Mit welcher Überhöhung fährst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (4. August 2010)

der rahmen ist eindeutig  zu gross dür dich !


----------



## hepenzep (5. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> der rahmen ist eindeutig zu gross dür dich !


 
Wieso kommst du darauf ? Hatte mit TA24 des öfteren Telefoniert und 
zu keinem Zeitpunkt hatte ich das Gefühl das die mir einen zu "großen" 
Rahmen verkauft haben. Ich hab mir gerad einen neuen Sattel Bestellen (Sq Lap 612) 
Ich hoffe mal das ich mit diesem besser zurecht komme, im Übrigen ist der zur Zeit 
verbaute Sattel sehr weit hinten. 

mfg
Lothar


----------



## Teguerite (5. August 2010)

hepenzep schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe sein Montag mein Transalp Stoker Limited III  bekommen und konnte es aber erst heute in Betrieb nehmen weil die Pedale vergessen worden sind
> 
> Nun gut! Das kann jedem mal passieren!
> ...



Vielleicht das "Lenkrad" gegen einen Lenker austauschen dann müsste es wieder funzen 

Nein im Ernst, wie sieht die Sattelneigung aus, 
schaut etwa die Nase in die Höhe?


----------



## zolarek (5. August 2010)

sattel vlt richtig einstellen ^^


----------



## trek 6500 (5. August 2010)

wollt ich auch grad schreiben ....


----------



## hepenzep (5. August 2010)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Vielleicht das "Lenkrad" gegen einen Lenker austauschen dann müsste es wieder funzen
> 
> Das kommt davon wenn man(n) nur Auto fährt  Danke...
> 
> ...


 
Sattel ist 100% in der Waage, aber ganz nach hinten gestellt von TA24 aus? Hab heut mein SQ Lap 612 bekommen.Werde ihn später tauschen und gleichzeitig den neuen Sattel etwas mehr nach vorne setzten. Mal schauen ob es dann besser wird. Ansonsten gibt es nur noch den Vorbau von 100 auf 90 mm auszutauschen. Aber so weit bin ich noch nicht will erstmal schauen ob der Sattel einiges ausmacht. 


mfg
Lothar


----------



## hepenzep (5. August 2010)

zolarek schrieb:


> sattel vlt richtig einstellen ^^


 

Zu meinem Leidwesen muss ich gestehen das mein aktueller Sattel 
für mich zu Hart ist. Das liegt aber 100% am mir, da ich schon seit 
Jahren kein Fahrrad mehr gefahren bin und mein Hintern 
zurzeit so leiden muss deshalb auch die Weicheier Version von 
SQ Lap 

Mfg
Lothar


----------



## Webster_22 (5. August 2010)

Wenn du nach hinter über dn Sattel rutschst, ist der Rahmen definitiv nicht zu groß! Dann wohl eher zu klein.
Kann aber nicht sein, da ich selber ein 21" fahre (197cm, 91cm).
Wieso Weicheier-Version? Guck dir mal ein normales Hosenpolster an.

Ist dein Sattel in der richtigen Höhe? Denke, dass du dich beim Treten unbewusst nach hinten abstößt und die Kraft nach vorne und nicht nach vorne-unten gerichtet wird.
Probier doch mal den Sattel nach oben zu stellen und in ggf. etwas nach vorne zu neigen. 100% waagerecht ist die perfekte Ausgangslage, aber nicht für jeden. Solange dein Hintern nicht einschläft ist alles in Ordnung.

Sonst hilft nur Lenker ganz dolle festhalten .


----------



## Teguerite (5. August 2010)

Sattel in der Waage muß nicht richtig sein.

Stell die Spitze doch mal etwas nach unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (5. August 2010)

...zumindest stimmt irgendwas definitiv nicht . entweder der rahmen - oder die sattelhöhe - oder neigung ....


----------



## singleTRAILflow (6. August 2010)

Sattel etwas höher stellen, beim in die Pedale treten die Knie anwinkeln und die Tretbewegung kreisförmig ausführen.


----------

